# wheel brushes - can they scratch alloys?



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have a wheel brush (a cheapish Tesco one) that I used to use on cars with wheel trims. However I am unsure to use it on my refurbed alloys. Will using this scratch my wheels? The back of the alloys are very dirty and AG alloy wheel cleaner with a Karcher power hose doesn't seem to do much difference.

Any tips/opinions on good wheel brushes?

Cheers for any advice,
Kenny


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I used several different brushes and all have been fine on mine. From quite soft bristles to quite hard bristles. Most brushes should be fine and the only thing that would scratch them is the metal that the bristles are attached to.

If your scrubbing the back of the rims on the inside then you ideally want a harsh brush anyway!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rubbing anything against your paint (either alloy's or bodywork) can scratch your finish, i find using an old wool wash mit works good, do wash it often tho, as for the inside i guess it doesnt matter so much and i use a megs wheel brush


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

I had one of those wheel brushes POW Clio until last weekend. Picked it up and was flicking through the bristles with my finger and the brush detached itself from the handle leaving some sharp edges. It had rusted clean through in the space of about 6 weeks. Won't be replacing with the same.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

As blue says technically your wheels are painted metal, the same as your body work. They are silver (normally) so don't show up scratches like some colours!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Particularly bad experiences with the halfords stiff brush, blue handle black bristles, the dye from the bristles come off or the actual bristles melt with anything more potent than shampoo. 

Same goes with the spoke brush they do, red handle black bristles. 

I do however have the better quality brushes they sell and haven't went wrong yet, I have a couple of toothbrushes, dash brushes etc which also work well.


----------



## stumpy (Nov 3, 2005)

My mrs bought me one of the halfords premium brushes a while ago.As brushes go i think the there premium range are as good as any.
I only use it to get to the back of the rim though because i find using one on the face of the alloy a lot slower to use than a microfibre.
Also i like to be able to feel things when im cleaning them and with a brush i cant?:driver:


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the Autoglym brush and tend not to need it much, i clean the wheels every week inside and out with just a sponge (my only sponge), a wooden spoon (a good reason for this) and a terry towel. In doing this the real in grain contaminants do not get a chance to attach.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi , i use a old tooth brush and a none acidic wheels cleaner works a treet,but only on painted wheels,not polished wheels.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use one for the insides of the wheels but wouldnt risk it on the faces.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I use a Megs wheel brush to do the inner rim & a sponge for the outside face.

The megs brush isnt too hard, but also isnt that soft.

:car:


----------



## P7 TNY (Oct 31, 2005)

I use a tescos brush , but my alloys are 6 year old , so already signs of wear and tear


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

i use an atlasta brush for right in the corners, and a vikan wheel brush for inbetween narrow spokes, both available from smart valeting. both work well with any type of wheel cleaner.


----------

